# OATBRAN "One Awesome Tour Bike Ride Across Nevada"



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

to be more specific bike across nevada............has anyone here done this particular ride or something similar with TGFT Productions LLC / Bike the West??? if so please give me your impressions of them and any details assoc with it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We have done the ride 3 times, love it and them.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

MB1 said:


> We have done the ride 3 times, love it and them.



Great to hear. I was in contact with Charles via email last week regarding the 2011 event and he mentioned attendace has been down the last cpl yrs including 2010 only 1/2 full and that discussions are weather to have it every 2-3yrs or eliminate it all together after the 2011 event so i'm in next yr for sure.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I know the people who run it. It's a shame that the attendance is down. I've wanted to do this forever (heck it starts up the hill from me) but life keeps getting in the way. I've only heard good things about the ride and how they run it. Just remember, you'll be enjoying hundreds of miles of desert so you better love sagebrush, lonely roads, and lots of ups and downs (valley range formations). I'm a desertaholic and can't imagine a better place to ride. Highway 50 isn't bad either. It has its cars and trucks but they are really spread out. Worse part is the first 100 miles. Once past Fallon it's awesome.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

I too live in the sagebrush around reno/sparks with family in fallon so i know it well....registered for the no hill Oct 2nd. My interest in cycling has only matured the last 2yrs so events such as this are on my agenda more and more.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I have driven Hwy 50 dozens of times and every time, I vow to ride it someday on the bike. For a while, there was even a stage race across 50. But as Ridgetop says, it IS really desert..and you better like passes, because that is all you will have, one after the other. I find it fascinating to be able to top out on one range and look across to the next summit only when you check the map, you will see it is about 100 miles over there...and you can see most of the highway, laid out across the valley in front of you.....Really 

If you enjoy the Zen of spinning along...You probably will be able to spend hours and hours in the Zone out there in the wide open spaces of the high Nv desert...


----------

